# Big Mountain Series



## Wince (14. April 2006)

Wer ein Big Mountain von 04 oder 05 besitzt, kann ja mal hier seine Fahreindrücke reinschreiben und was er an seinem Bike geändert hat. Ich selbst fahre seit dem 19.Januar das Ier von 04, bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Wince (14. April 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich in mein Canyon Big Mountain I von 2004 die Marzocchi Reifen mit 2,6" reinpacken kann? Es würden zwar auch 2,5" reichen, jedoch könnte ich die Reifen bei einem Abonemant bekommen. Sonst rufe ich bei Canyon in Koblenz nochmal an. Wäre auf jeden Fall nett, wenn jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte. Da es relativ dringend wäre.


Schöne Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (14. April 2006)

Postet au mal Bilder


----------



## ultraschwer (15. April 2006)

Fahre 2005er BM SL.
Genau das Bike das ich brauch! Tourentauglich, bergauf ist kein Problem,
klar es geht mit anderen Rädern schneller, aber ich fahr kein Rennen.
Bei unseren Ausfahrten hängen mich auch die HT-Fahrer nicht wirklich ab.
Kürzlich 28% Asphaltanstieg hochgekurbelt, der einzige wo ich meine Sherman überhaupt noch absenke. Der Hinterbau bleibt beim Kurbeln im Sitzen absolut ruhig, und das mit 168mm FW!
Die Sherman hab ich mit Bypass getunt - ist wirklich besser so, sahniges
Ansprechen ist mir an der Gabel wichtiger als komplette Wippfreiheit.
Auf technischen Trails und bergab bin ich natürlich der König, das Rad
bleibt wendig (15kg) und vermittelt jederzeit ein souveränes Gefühl.

Wenn ich schneller oder härter fahren wollte, oder springen, hätte ich mir einen 18-19 kg Panzer wie Kona Rocky... gekauft - doch damit kann
ich meine 80% Toureneinsätze vergessen.

Das BM, vor allem das SL ist ein Rad für den technischen Trail, der nicht unbedingt superschnell oder supersteil sein muss.

Letztes Jahr 4 tägige Alpentour mit 1500-2000 Hm gemacht, außer dem Wetter war alles spitze.
Sowas geht mit Rocky-Kona 19Kg eben nicht!

Verändert hab ich den Sattel (war mir zu weich) jetzt SLR T-1, und 210 Scheibe vorn. 1(!) Tag hatte ich 2,4 RR drauf  - nie wieder!

Ein tolles Rad (trotz Torque) - schade, dass sich immernoch soviele durch
'Biketests' vom Kauf dieser Räder abschrecken lassen...
Und eins ist klar: Jeder Zentimeter Federweg macht superspaß.
Negativ? der Lack taugt nix.

gruß
ultraschwer


----------



## aemkei77 (15. April 2006)

Nun zu meinem Big Mountain:
(Bilder nach den Ferien)

Ich habe das BM 1 von 2005 mit ein paar Änderungen:

*Federgabel:*

-Führungsbuchsen ausgeweitet da zu eng
-Standrohrverschlusses auf der Zugstufenseite ausgedremelt da zu eng
-O-Rings unter der Kolbendichtung entfernt
-Kolbendichtung gekürzt
-Weissen Stopfen entfernt -> Bypass
-Shim unter Druckstufenöffnung -> weniger SPV Druck nötig
-2 Zugstufenshims entfernt, da überdämpft

*Dämpfer:*
-300er Feder (Statt 450 original)
-2 Zugstufenshims entfernt, da Hoffnungslos überdämpft

*Reifen:*
-Minion DH 2.5
-Eigenbau - Tubeless

*Bremsen:*
-vorne Gustav M 210
-hinten Louise FR 180

*Sattel:*
-Meinen alten Flite Titan (1993), ist einfach das beste für meinen A...

*Antrieb:*
-Kettenspanner
-Grosses Kettenblatt weg
-Bashguard
-Feder und Gelenk aus dem XT Schlatwerkausgebaut, damit es nicht mehr klappert

*Griffe:
*-Syntace Moto (noch nicht bekommen)


Was kommt noch:
Die neue Rock Shox, Totem heisst sie glaub ich, eventuell eine E13 DRS wenn sie draufpasst


Ist ein super Rad, abwärts nie überfordert und doch fürs rauffahren geeignet


----------



## Wince (16. April 2006)

Danke an euch beide, hat mich echt sehr gefreut 

Also ihr beide habt die Sherman dringelassen, gut zu wissen, außer vllt. statt der RockShox Totem. Jedoch hat ultraschwer geschrieben:"Die Sherman hab ich mit Bypass getunt - ist wirklich besser so, sahniges Ansprechen ist mir an der Gabel wichtiger als komplette Wippfreiheit." so würde sie besser ansprechen, genau das ist auch mein Problem. Nur was genau ist Bypass, ist das soetwas wie Brunox?  

 Bei aemkei77 bin ich ja fast gar nicht mehr mitgekommen  vonwegen,

Federgabel:

-Führungsbuchsen ausgeweitet da zu eng
-Standrohrverschlusses auf der Zugstufenseite ausgedremelt da zu eng
-O-Rings unter der Kolbendichtung entfernt
-Kolbendichtung gekürzt
-Weissen Stopfen entfernt -> Bypass
-Shim unter Druckstufenöffnung -> weniger SPV Druck nötig
-2 Zugstufenshims entfernt, da überdämpft

Muss man das echt alles machen, damit die Gabel oprimal federt? Teilweise weiß ich auch gar nicht, was genau du mit den ganzen Begriffen meinst, das liegt aber an mir, z.B.: Shim, ausgedremelt, Bypass...

Vllt. könnt ihr mich ja aufklären!  


RIDE ON!


----------



## Wince (16. April 2006)

Was mich noch interessiert, ist es nötig Vorne auf 200er Scheiben aufzurüsten, wenn man eine höhere Bremskraft und kürzere Verzögerung haben will, denn bei meiner Louise FR hat irgendwie die Bremskraft nach nur 3 Monaten nachgelassen. Ich denke nicht, dass man die Bremse jetzt schon entlüften muss. Vllt. sollte ich mir auch einfach größere Scheiben zulegen Aber ich wiege ja nur 62kg, deswegen ist dies ja eig. nicht nötig.

I don't know


----------



## Wince (16. April 2006)

Wie ist die Sitzposition mit 170mm ist der Schwerpunkt noch weiter hinten als bei meinem BM? Müsste ja eigentlich.

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an aemkei77, du fährst zwar das 05er Modell, ich denke der Rahmen ist aber identisch dem meinen, oder? Ich wollte die nur fragen, da du 2,5" Reifen drinn hast, ob du mal per Auge nachgucken könntest ob auch 2,6" Reifen drinne wären.  Dieser, er ist jetzt zwar in ner 2,5" Ausführung, aber so heisst er: Marzocchi DH Drahtreifen 26 x 2.50" schwarz made by NOKIAN, den bekommt man bei: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...4acc40c44601&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=1


----------



## aemkei77 (16. April 2006)

Hi Wince, 

Um dir alles zu erklÃ¤ren, mÃ¼sste ich ein Buch schreiben
Lies dir das hier durch, dann bist du mit deiner Sherman vertraut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136801

Keine Sorgen, es ist nicht alles notwendig was ich gemacht habe, ich kitzle gerne das letzte aus dem System, wenn deine Gabel gut funktionieren soll, reicht aber ein Bypass.

Bypass heisst, dass das Ãl am SPV vorbeifliessen kann, dazu ist es nÃ¶tig, die Gabel zu Ã¶ffnen und, das ist jetzt die einfachste aller Methoden (und sie funktioniert), den weissen StÃ¶psel zu entfernen, der die ZugstufenÃ¶ffnung in der Druckstufe verschliesst.

Dazu braucht es aber einiges an Werkzeug, solide schrauberische Erfahrung und eine gute Anleitung. Die Anleitung kann ich dir besorgen, fÃ¼r den Rest musst du sorgen.

Ich denke nicht, dass du dein Louise Fr aufrÃ¼sten musst - bei deinem Gewicht 

Wenn man an einer Bremse nicht rumschraubt muss man sie eigentlich nie entlÃ¼ften - vorallem, wenn sie anfangs funktioniert hat. Ausserdem beeintrÃ¤chtigt Luft im System eher den Druckpunkt als die Bremskraft

Was kann sein: du hast etwas Ãl auf die Scheibe (oder BelÃ¤ge bekommen), dann Bremst die Bremse nicht mehr so gut - meistens wird es etwas besser, 
wenn sie heiss ist.
Es darf kein Ãl auf die Scheieb kommen, die Schiebe auch nicht mit blossen HÃ¤nden anfassen, erstmal Verbrennungsgefahr und zweitens hat jeder fettige Finger  - FingerabdrÃ¼cke!, auch dass kann die Bremskraft beeinflussen, wenn man regelmÃ¤ssig die Scheiben anfasst.

Dann heisst es BelÃ¤ge tauschen (z.B. bike-components.de 13,50â¬).
und neu einbremsen.

Lies dir das hier zum Thema Scheibenbremsen durch (ist eine Herstellerseite, die machen natÃ¼rlich Werbung fÃ¼r sich, aber die Begriffe sind gut erklÃ¤rt)
http://www.the-cleg.com/Lexikon.htm

Viel Spass mit dem Big Mountain



ach ja: ausgedremelt gibt es nicht wirklich, kommt von Dremel, einem Multiwerkzeug fÃ¼r Schleifarbeiten


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2006)

Ein Nachsatz noch zur Bremse: pass unbedingt auf, dass du die Hebel nicht ziehst, wenn das Rad am Kopf steht -- es könnte sonst Luft ins System kommen.
Mit 62kg sollte sie relativ problemlos zurecht kommen, "richtiges" Bremsen vorausgesetzt. (möglichst nicht schleifen lassen, sondern kurz u. fest bremsen und wieder locker lassen)


----------



## aemkei77 (17. April 2006)

ich selber schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zu meinem Big Mountain:
> (Bilder nach den Ferien)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (17. April 2006)

Hehe, hast da für's Foto die Barends abmontiert?


----------



## aemkei77 (17. April 2006)

> Hehe, hast da für's Foto die Barends abmontiert?



Klar, sowie den Gepäcksträger und den Rückspiegel


----------



## Wince (17. April 2006)

Du hast den Stender vergessen zu erwähnen  

Ich wollte eigentlich gestern Abend noch was zu deinem Beitrag schreiben, da blieb aber keine Zeit, weil ich mir anderthalt Stunden, das SPV System erklären lasse habe. Naja jetzt blick ich so einiger Maßen durch. Wenn ich diesen weißen Stöpsel entfernte, ist die Gabel dann insgesamt weicher? Also links ist das SPV System und ich rechten Rohr ist einfach nur Öl, ne?! Weil verbunden können die ja nicht sein. 

Schöne Bilder von deinem Canyon, mir gefällt deine sowie meine Farbe sehr gut, wobei ich mein helleres mehr mag. Ahja, viele Leute beschweren sich beim Lack, meiner ist eig. ganz oke, im Gegensatz zu Kona Lack ist der Top 

Schöne Gustl's haben dir die FR net greicht  Was sind da für Laurräder drinne und was fürn Dämpfer, aber bei dir sieht das irgendwie nach viel mehr Federweg hinten als bei mir aus.


   Ich will au ne Breakout Plus   

Warum hast du den Porno Sattel abgemacht der Power V ist doch  .

@FloimSchnee: Schickst du au noch nen Bild?


----------



## Wince (17. April 2006)

Der Vollvisierhelm gehört aber an deine Bike! Net an das Stadtradl.  


Der Syntace Vorbau, würd mir net gefallen. Naja, der baut auch hoch auf. Wie viel Meter biste damit schon gedroppt?


Ahja, noch ein negativer Punkt beim BM, 24" Lauräder sind quasi unmöglich, also nur mit sehr dünnen Reifen, wegen diesem rudem verstärkungsring, der um den reifen geht, in höhe der kurbel!


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> @FloimSchnee: Schickst du au noch nen Bild?


Gern, aber ist halt kein BM.........


----------



## Wince (17. April 2006)

Ist das nen ES? Von 05?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nen ES? Von 05?


Exakt.

(wie auch links direkt unter meinem Benutzerbild unter "Bike:" steht...  )


----------



## ultraschwer (18. April 2006)

@FloImSchnee

Exakt, ist halt kein Big Mountain!
Jaja, der Biketest und seine Folgen...  

ultraschwer(Big Mountain)


----------



## Trollobaby (18. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Der Syntace Vorbau, würd mir net gefallen. Naja, der baut auch hoch auf.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaub, dass ist ein VRO, würde sich also verstellen lassen und baut nicht zwangsläufig so hoch.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Biketest und seine Folgen...


Wie meinst jetzt? Ich steh grad auf der Leitung...


----------



## cos75 (18. April 2006)

Im aktuellen Freeride Magazin (=Bike Magazin) ist ein Tourenbericht drin, wo 2 Fahrer auf Big Mountains unterwegs sind. Und bei einem Reisebericht in der Bike (weiß nicht mehr welcher), war auch auf einem Foto ein Big Mountain zu sehen. Also so schlecht kanns dann wohl doch nicht sein, wenns die Mitarbeiter fahren.


----------



## Augus1328 (18. April 2006)

stimmt, das BM-SL ist ein geiles Bike zum Touren! Nicht mehr u. nicht weniger.
geändert hab ich nicht viel: 210 Scheiben, X-GEN Umwerfer, andere Griffe u. Salsa Schnellspanner. Die Conti Gravity UST sind nicht der Brüller, aber bisher hab ich keine Alternative bis max. 2,3 UST gefunden.

im Einsatz gestern in Meran:





Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wince (18. April 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Conti Gravity UST sind nicht der Brüller, aber bisher hab ich keine Alternative bis max. 2,3 UST gefunden.



Ich hab die Minion DH in 2,35" die sind sehr gut. Haben ja auch ihren Preis. Was meinst du denn genau mit UST? Soll das heißen mehr als 2,3 geht nicht?


----------



## Wince (18. April 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Im aktuellen Freeride Magazin (=Bike Magazin) ist ein Tourenbericht drin, wo 2 Fahrer auf Big Mountains unterwegs sind. Und bei einem Reisebericht in der Bike (weiß nicht mehr welcher), war auch auf einem Foto ein Big Mountain zu sehen. Also so schlecht kanns dann wohl doch nicht sein, wenns die Mitarbeiter fahren.



Also ich hab die Ausgabe der Bike auch, weiß aber nicht welche Story du meinst. Werd noma nachgucken, sonst kannst du mir ja veraten welche Geschichte, naja is au halb so wild  



Ahja, FloImSchnee, ich hatte mich auf mein Instinkt verlassen und nich gespitzelt, also hatte net drauf geachtet. 

Schön viele BM Fahrer


----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2006)

Ich hab das BM2 ´04. 
Geändert habe ich nicht viel. Reifen und Schläuche, hauptsächlich um Gewicht zu sparen. Berghoch ist mir das Rad einfach zu langsam -  bin meine CC Räder gewohnt.
Dann war da noch der Riß im Oberrohr (angebliche Verbesserung der Bremsleistung... ), konnte aber wieder geschweißt werden.

Insgesamt bin ich aber doch rechz zufrieden mit dem Rad. Wenn mir allerdings jemand die Anleitung für die Bypassoperation schicken könnte, ich wäre dankbar.
drivingghost-at-gmx.de

Bild vom Rad habe ich gar keines im Album, sehe ich gerade. Naja, ist halt schwarz und schmutzig. Und der Lack taugt wirklich nichts. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt fing er schon an, abzublättern.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du denn genau mit UST? Soll das heißen mehr als 2,3 geht nicht?


Fast. 

Damit meint er Tubeless...

@Augus: schöner Trail! Ich denke, nach Meran muss ich auch mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2006)

Hallo Drivingghost,

Anleitung für die Bypassoperation ist ganz einfach, wenn du die Gabel schon mal zerlegt hast

Hier die Tips von MTB_Daniel:


			
				MTB_Daniel schrieb:
			
		

> Tips für das Basteln an den Gabeln:
> Die Gabel nicht wie im Manual gezeigt mit dem Gabelschaft nach oben auseinandernehmen. Dies erfordert, dass das Dämpfungsöl immer komplett abgelassen wird.
> Stattdessen die Gabel eingebaut lassen. Und dann folgende Schritt ausführen:
> 1. Den SPV-Druck ablassen durch Druck auf das Befüllventil
> ...



es gibt zwar mehrere Varianten, die einfachste aber ist, den weissen Plastikstopfen zu entfernen. 
Nachteil: wenn du die Zugstufe zudrehst, wird der Bypass kleiner
Vorteil: wenn du die Zugstufe zudrehst, hast du mehr Plattform

Wenn dir die Zugstufe etwas zu langsam ist, kannst du auch ein oder zwei Shims (die ganz dünne Beilagscheiben/Federplättchen rausnehmen)

Was man sonst nochmachen kann, um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern, hat Dani zusammengefasst:


			
				Dani schrieb:
			
		

> Unter die Staubstreifer kommt weiches Silikonfett (Renolit Si 410 M)
> Das SPV Ventil wird mit Motorex Bike Grease 2000 Langzeitfett geschmiert.
> Das Schmieröl wird der Aussentemperatur angepasst (etwas flüssiger bei Kälte)
> Der Gleitring um den Zugstufenkolben wird dem Innendurchmesser des Standrohrs angepasst (nein, ich mache ihn nicht so klein, dass das Öl einen Bypass hat und nebendurch fliesst!)
> ...



Es zahlt sich aus.

Grüße Martin


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2006)

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Augus1328 (19. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Minion DH in 2,35" die sind sehr gut. Haben ja auch ihren Preis. Was meinst du denn genau mit UST? Soll das heißen mehr als 2,3 geht nicht?



Ich hab ne XM 819 Felge, tubeless u. die ist bis max. 2,3 freigegeben. 
Tubeless fahren ist genial, aber ich brauch halt ne Alternative zum Conti Gravity von dem ich teilweise nicht so begeistert bin.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (19. April 2006)

Die Berichte, die cos75 meinte waren die

- in der aktuellen Freeride, Tourenbericht Bayrischer Wald
- in einer Ausgabe der Bike (letztes Jahr) wo`s um eine Tour rund um 
Val d'Uina ging (Dreiländertour)

Jeweils 1 BM-SL als Bike.

 Soviel zum Thema Biketest...

Salve
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2006)

> Tubeless fahren ist genial, aber ich brauch halt ne Alternative zum Conti Gravity von dem ich teilweise nicht so begeistert bin.



nimm dir den Big Betty, wiegt laut ww nur ca. 130g, und NoTubes oder Eclipse Latex Milch - ich werds jetzt mit der FlÃ¼ssigkeit vom OBI probieren, 1L 20â¬, mal sehen ob die was taugt


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

So, mein neues Eclipse-Enduro Set ist gerade aus der Schweiz angekommen:







..heute abend wird gesudelt


----------



## Augus1328 (19. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> nimm dir den Big Betty, wiegt laut ww nur ca. 130g, und NoTubes oder Eclipse Latex Milch - ich werds jetzt mit der Flüssigkeit vom OBI probieren, 1L 20, mal sehen ob die was taugt



Wenn`s dumm läuft, dann zieht`s mir den Big Betty von der Felge beim Fahren, weil der zu breit ist für die XM 819...

Mal sehen, was Maxxis so zu bieten hat.

Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2006)

> Wenn`s dumm läuft, dann zieht`s mir den Big Betty von der Felge beim Fahren, weil der zu breit ist für die XM 819...
> 
> Mal sehen, was Maxxis so zu bieten hat.



glaub ich kaum, mein Schwalbes waren meistens so eng, dass sie kaum raufgingen
der maxxis minion 2.35 FR (also nicht double ply, sonst wird er dir wohl zu schwer) ist auch nicht schlecht, und eher klein


----------



## ultraschwer (19. April 2006)

was spricht gegen den Fat Albert UST??

Den verkraftet die 819 schon.
Bei mir jetzt 1 Jahr ohne Probleme (90 KG 3 bar) als Schlauchreifen.

ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (19. April 2006)

Wat bringt das denn genau, Tubeless?

Naja, was war denn jetzt mit der Reifenfreiheit des BM, also bei mir is da so ne art dreiviertel kreis um den Reifen, jedoch nichtmals mehr nen centimeter platz, boar was für ne scheiss konstruktion. 2,5" müssen min. rein 


Schlägt die Gabel nicht schneller durch ohne den weißen Stopfen?!


----------



## Augus1328 (19. April 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> was spricht gegen den Fat Albert UST??
> 
> Den verkraftet die 819 schon.
> Bei mir jetzt 1 Jahr ohne Probleme (90 KG 3 bar) als Schlauchreifen.
> ...



Wäre ne mögliche Variante, bevorzuge aber einen Freeride Reifen. Ob der fette Albert besser ist als der Gravity  

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.

Oli


----------



## Wince (20. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Schlägt die Gabel nicht schneller durch ohne den weißen Stopfen?!




Sonst würd ich nix dran ändern


----------



## der_frorider (28. April 2006)

Zitat Wince: Naja, was war denn jetzt mit der Reifenfreiheit des BM, also bei mir is da so ne art dreiviertel kreis um den Reifen, jedoch nichtmals mehr nen centimeter platz, boar was für ne scheiss konstruktion. 2,5" müssen min. rein 



Ich fahr mein Big Mountain 2 aus 2004 mit 2.6er Marzocchi Bombern auf Double Tracks. Ich hab zu beiden Seiten noch 5mm Luft. Das geht voll klar und sieht noch geil aus


----------



## der_frorider (29. April 2006)

der_frorider schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Wince: Naja, was war denn jetzt mit der Reifenfreiheit des BM, also bei mir is da so ne art dreiviertel kreis um den Reifen, jedoch nichtmals mehr nen centimeter platz, boar was für ne scheiss konstruktion. 2,5" müssen min. rein
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fahr mein Big Mountain 2 aus 2004 mit 2.6er Marzocchi Bombern auf Double Tracks. Ich hab zu beiden Seiten noch 5mm Luft. Das geht voll klar und sieht noch geil aus




Naja, vielleicht sind nur 3mm, aber immer noch ausreichend!!


----------



## Wince (1. Mai 2006)

Hast du Probleme mit Matsch oder so, also schleift das ständig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_frorider (1. Mai 2006)

Mit Matsch oder ähnlichem gar nicht. Außerdem berührt der Reifen in keinster Weise die Streben. Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass das passt, vor allem auf der ohnehin schon breiten Doubletrack-Felge. Aber jetzt sind noch so 3-5mm Platz. Reicht mir.
Das sind aber die einzigen Reifen von denen ich die Maße kenne. Hab noch nichts größeres ausprobiert! Fahre die jetzt schon gut 3 Monate.


----------



## der_frorider (1. Mai 2006)

Kann dir auch Fotos schicken!!


----------



## Wince (2. Mai 2006)

Welche Reifen sind das denn? Weil manche Reifen haben ja dickere Stollen, also ich wollte mir evtl. die Marzocchi DH Reifen draufziehn 


Hast du ICQ, wegen den Bildern?


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2006)

Wie Bikepark tauglich sind die BM1 bzw BM2 Modelle? Kann man damit schön "fliegen"? Wer hat da Erfahrungen?


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

BM1 2005 uneingeschränkt Bikeparktauglich - korrektes Setup vorausgesetzt - und mit Kettenführung, sonst wirds lästig

ich mache aber auch keine Flatdrops über Kopfhöhe und auch keine big drops, für solche aktionen ist es imho zu wenig progressiv ausgelegt

wieso willst du das wissen? dein Torque dürfte auch passen, auch wenn die Tests was anderes sagen


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso willst du das wissen? dein Torque dürfte auch passen, auch wenn die Tests was anderes sagen


... nicht für mich. Nur beim Fahren in Bozen hat mein Sohn seine Freude am Freeriden entdeckt und zwar speziell an "Airtime". Und jetzt suchen wir eine preisgünstige Lösung. Schaun aber auch Richtung Big Hit, Kona Coiler, gerne gebraucht, wenn der Zustand noch vernünftig ist.

Gruss


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

wie alt und groß ist dein Sohn - Konas liegen meiner Erfahrung nach besser in der Luft als da Biggie - wenn er nicht zu leich ist würde ich aber direkt zu einem Stinky greifen, und später dann auf eine Junior T oder Super T aufrüsten

bighit ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, hat mir aber speziell in der luft nicht so zugesagt wie das stinky - ist aber sicher auch geschmackssache

wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?

big mountain tuts auch, ist nur selten gebraucht erhältlich (ich glaub, allzuviele haben sie davon nicht losbekommen


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> wie alt und groß ist dein Sohn - Konas liegen meiner Erfahrung nach besser in der Luft als da Biggie -
> 
> wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?



16 Jahre, 188cm, 75kg -> ausgeben naja, wenn es für 900-1300 für ein gutes gebrauchtes  oder eben neu 1900 für BH2 oder Kona Coiler abzgl 10% Rabatt beim Händler. Letzteres ist dann aber auch die absolute Obergrenze.


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

würde auf ein gutes gebrauchtes gehen, es kommt sowieso noch einiges an spesen hinzu


wenn er radikal fahren will und kaum uphill würde ich, wie gesagt, das stinky dem coiler vorziehen

bighit lag mir nicht so, war mir zu groß (M), bin aber auch einiges kleiner als dein sohn - das beste wäre wohl eine probefahrt in einem bikepark

optimal ist ein BM1 von 2005 in M oder evtl L, da es imho besser runter geht als das Coiler und besser rauf als das stinky. - solltest du bei Canyon um ca 1600 neu bekommen, wenn sie noch welche haben

ruf doch einfach mal an


----------



## der_frorider (4. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Bikepark tauglich sind die BM1 bzw BM2 Modelle? Kann man damit schön "fliegen"? Wer hat da Erfahrungen?



Hab wie gesagt ein BM aus 04. Habs mir als Rahmenkit gekauft und dann als Freerider aufgebaut. Die Kiste fährt sich gut im Bikepark. Wendig und mit genügend Reserven. Kann man gut mit tricksen. Fahr auch Drops damit, der höchste war um 5-6 Meter. Wenn man das Bike perfekt abstimmt, ist auch sowas kein Problem.
Hat als Freerider auch Sonderausstattung: Kettenführung, Doppelbr.Gabel, Fleischerpedale, Hayes................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (4. Mai 2006)

bilder !!!!


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

auch vom bike, nicht nur vom drop


----------



## der_frorider (4. Mai 2006)

Bilder gerne, wenn ihr mir sagt, wie ich die hochladen kann. Meine sind immer zu groß, so JPEG 600kb zum Beispiel.


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

erstell dir ein fotoalbum, dort kannst du die bilder hochladen und dann hier verlinken


----------



## der_frorider (4. Mai 2006)

und wie??


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/
dann benutzeralben, album anlegen, fotos hochladen, unter dem foto steht dann der code, den du dann im post hier einfügen kannst


----------



## der_frorider (4. Mai 2006)

Na damit kann ich endlich mal was anfangen. Ein paar Fotos sind in meiner Galerie. Danke


----------



## Wince (4. Mai 2006)

Was kostet der Rahmenkit?
Ja Canyon hat da noch ein paar ältere Modelle stehen, wie gesagt, wurde net so oft verkauft. Aber das BM I von 2005 ist ganz weg. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, also ein Anruf. Ja Bilder kommen auch von mir, aus WB  

Aber find das eeeend Cool, dass es noch so ein paar gibt, mit dem Bike. Also ich würds Stinky als Bikepark-Bike vorziehen, aber man ist ja die meiste Zeit NICHT im Bikepark


----------



## Wince (4. Mai 2006)

*Baff*
*Baff*
*Baff*

Hey JUNGE, man ich komm aus Langenberg, also Velbert-Langenberg, das is ja direkt um die Ecke. Wir müssen uns mal treffen? Wo ist denn diese Strecke, also ich erkenn es nicht?!


Hallo?! Was geht denn hier  
Is mir grad so aufgefallen, seit neustem fährt hier in Velbert so ein kräftiger Typ mit ner Monster T und nem fetten Banshee durch die Stadt, aber der schiebt das nur ... Kein Plan was das soll? Sonst kenn ich nur noch einen aus Velbert mit nem Big Air 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (7. Mai 2006)

meine neue Kettenführung:


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2006)

Deine Sherman ist weiß? Hast du sie umlackiert?


----------



## aemkei77 (7. Mai 2006)

ja, wollte mal was neues - jetzt wo sie funktioniert brauch ich mir ja keine kaufen...erst nächstes jahr, wenn sich die Totem bewährt...


----------



## der_frorider (7. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet der Rahmenkit?
> Ja Canyon hat da noch ein paar ältere Modelle stehen, wie gesagt, wurde net so oft verkauft. Aber das BM I von 2005 ist ganz weg. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, also ein Anruf. Ja Bilder kommen auch von mir, aus WB
> 
> Aber find das eeeend Cool, dass es noch so ein paar gibt, mit dem Bike. Also ich würds Stinky als Bikepark-Bike vorziehen, aber man ist ja die meiste Zeit NICHT im Bikepark




Ich hab für meinen Rahmen 1300  bezahlt. Übrigens komm ich aus Neviges, das dürfte dir ja sicher bekannt sein. Die Strecke ist an der Grenze zu Wuppertal, Nähe Dönberg.
Ach, zwei meiner Freunde aus Velbert fahren die Monster T vorne. Der eine hat eine silberne, der andere eine schwarze Alutech Wildsau, vielleicht hast du ja letztere mit nem Scream vertauscht. Schieben ist bei dem enormen Gewicht nicht ungewöhnlich

Grüße


----------



## Wince (8. Mai 2006)

@aemkei77: Was ist dass denn für ne KeFü? Also welches Modell. Man die weiße Sherman sieht ja mal "Porno" aus, hast du sie vorher abgeschliffen, also die schwarze Farbe ab oder einfach direkt oben drauf? Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob weiß zu dem Mettaliclack passt. Vllt ne Pinke Gabel


----------



## Wince (8. Mai 2006)

der_frorider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für meinen Rahmen 1300  bezahlt. Übrigens komm ich aus Neviges, das dürfte dir ja sicher bekannt sein. Die Strecke ist an der Grenze zu Wuppertal, Nähe Dönberg.
> Ach, zwei meiner Freunde aus Velbert fahren die Monster T vorne. Der eine hat eine silberne, der andere eine schwarze Alutech Wildsau, vielleicht hast du ja letztere mit nem Scream vertauscht. Schieben ist bei dem enormen Gewicht nicht ungewöhnlich
> 
> Grüße




1300 ist ja nicht gerade wenig, also wenn ich überlege, dass ich dann meine restliche Ausstattung für 300 Euro bekommen habe ;-) Wieviel hast du denn insgesamt in dein BM reingesteckt? 
Der eine hatte ne Wildsau, aber schwarz war die glaub ich net unbedingt, is ja auch egal, der hat mal mit so 2 Typen abgehángen in Velbert und mal In Langenberg, also der eine von denen hatte das Big Air 1 und der andere ne alten Rahmen mit ne DJ oder so vorne drin. Und die haben mir erzählt dass sie eine kleine Strecke von Velbert-Mitte Richtung Wülfrath haben, also da an den Kalksteinwerken. Gefunden habe ich aber nix. Vltt. kennst du sie ja?! Wir könnten uns ja mal evtl. treffen, auch wenn ich erst knapp 4 Monate fahre, aber am 26. -28. bin ich in Winterberg, dass wird enorm viel helfen. Also Ride on und ahja der Wildsau Fahrer, der ist ein bisschen kräftiger oder? Aber Neviges kenn ich natürlich ;-) Ist die Strecke von Langenberg Richtung Döngerg oder von Neviges Richtung Dönberg, dass konnte ich nicht deuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (8. Mai 2006)

Ahja, meine Freeridekumpels fahren das Kona Coiler 2005 und das Big Hit I von 2004.


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2006)

Sagt mal Ihr BM 1 Fahrer. Denkt Ihr, dass ich in mein BM SL einen Stahldämpfer einbauen kann? Rahmen sollte ja komplett gleich sein oder ist die Wippe unterschiedlich?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (8. Mai 2006)

> Denkt Ihr, dass ich in mein BM SL einen Stahldämpfer einbauen kann?



sicher, dürfte auch nicht dicker sein als ein Luftdämpfer. 

Wippe und Befestigung dürften etwas anders sein, dein Dämpfer hat ja eine kürzere Einbaulänge als unsere


----------



## Wince (8. Mai 2006)

Ja das müsste doch passen, die Rahmen sind ja baugleich und wir haben auch nen Stahldämpfer drinnen. Aber warum willst du den auswechseln, der ist doch leichter und spricht besser an?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2006)

Seit wann spricht ein Luftdämpfer besser an als ein Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## ultraschwer (9. Mai 2006)

Warum wilst du nen Stahldämpfer?
Nicht zufrieden mit dem Swinger?

Ich würde mir nur dann einen Stahldämpfer holen wenn ich ständig im Bikepark wäre.

Also mein Swinger is prima. Hat  schon immer sehr gut funktioniert.
Im Gegensatz zur Sherman, die brauchte einiges an Zuwendung.

Wie fährst du deine Sherman? Hast du dein SPV Volumenschraube ganz
draußen oder zwecks Progression eingedreht?

Gruß
ultraschwer

@FloImSchnee
seit die kapiert haben wie man gute Luftdämpfer baut


----------



## aemkei77 (9. Mai 2006)

Ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> seit die kapiert haben wie man gute Luftdämpfer baut



also seit 2009


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Mai 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wilst du nen Stahldämpfer?
> Nicht zufrieden mit dem Swinger?
> 
> Ich würde mir nur dann einen Stahldämpfer holen wenn ich ständig im Bikepark wäre.
> ...



Bin am Wochenende die Gondeltour in Meran incl. Mölten gefahren u. durfte das Alutech Hardride FR von nem Kumpel testen, mit Fox Dhx 5.0 Dämpfer. Perfektes Ansprechverhalten, droppen ein Traum. Der Swinger arbeitet nicht annähernd so gut u. feinfühlig wie der Fox...

An meiner Sherman hab ich noch nichts gemacht. Muss ich aber dringend, bin mit der Performance nicht zufrieden. Trotz Evolve zähes Ansprechverhalten, usw. Echt ne sch...ss Gabel...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

@Augus1328:

Am besten Bike verhökern und ein Torque holen


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Mai 2006)

Torque hat auch `nen Luftdämpfer  

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

Ja aber nen DHX , den wolltest ja.

Bitte vergleichen wir nicht nen DHX Air mit nem Swinger...ähem .


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Mai 2006)

nöööö, ich mein den:





Gruss
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (9. Mai 2006)

swinger (coil) geht bei mir sehr gut - musste aber getuned werden
genauso die gabel - jetzt funktioniert sie endlich


----------



## ultraschwer (10. Mai 2006)

Leute Leute, 
vergleicht doch bitte nicht einen "Touren-Freerider" mit
Panzern wie Kona, Alutech...

Klar das die bergab besser gehen - aber bergauf ist halt Essig damit. 
Das hängt aber nicht nur allein am Dämpfer. Eine Geometrie, Schwinge,
Anlenkung... die nur bergab funktionieren muss kann dies klar besser.

Bzgl. Torque. Von der Auslegung ist dieses Rad sehr ähnlich dem BM 
Das sieht nur komplett anders aus, und dies, weil das BM in der Bike
verrissen wurde.  

Gruß
ultraschwer

p.s. bau dir einen Stahlfederdämpfer ein und berichte, ich lass mich gerne überzeugen!


----------



## thory (10. Mai 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil das BM in der Bike
> verrissen wurde.



das BM SL wurde mässig bis schlecht getestet, aber BM1 bzw BM2 haben eigentlich eine positive Presse bekommen - wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Mai 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Leute Leute,
> vergleicht doch bitte nicht einen "Touren-Freerider" mit
> Panzern wie Kona, Alutech...
> 
> ...



Hab ich irgendwo was geschrieben, dass ich mit dem BM-SL nicht zufrieden bin?  
Ich hatte nur gefragt, ob ich einen Stahldämpfer einbauen kann u. dass ich mit dem Swinger (Air) nicht zufrieden bin. Nicht mehr u. nicht weniger. Mit der Geometrie bin ich absolut zufrieden, eben weil ich auch viel berghoch fahre. Durch einen Stahldämpfer verändert sich ja an der Geo nichts, solange die Einbaulänge gleich bleibt. Aber die Performance am Heck wird besser.

Oli


----------



## fone (10. Mai 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. Torque. Von der Auslegung ist dieses Rad sehr ähnlich dem BM
> Das sieht nur komplett anders aus, und dies, weil das BM in der Bike
> verrissen wurde.



ich glaub nicht, dass die zeit von den ersten negativen "tests" bis zum release gereicht hätte um eine neues konzept wie das torque auf zu entwickeln.
die planung müsste eigentlich schon vorher begonnen haben.


----------



## aemkei77 (10. Mai 2006)

> Durch einen Stahldämpfer verändert sich ja an der Geo nichts, solange die Einbaulänge gleich bleibt. Aber die Performance am Heck wird besser.



stimmt, es wird aber auch schwerer


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Mai 2006)

störrt mich nicht... Red Bull verleiht Flügel  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (10. Mai 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am Wochenende die Gondeltour in Meran incl. Mölten gefahren u. durfte das Alutech Hardride FR von nem Kumpel testen, mit Fox Dhx 5.0 Dämpfer. Perfektes Ansprechverhalten, droppen ein Traum. Der Swinger arbeitet nicht annähernd so gut u. feinfühlig wie der Fox...
> 
> Darauf bezieht sich meine Aussage
> Locker bleiben...
> ...


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Mai 2006)

locker ist mein zweiter Vornamen.... Passt schon...  

Oli


----------



## Wince (13. Mai 2006)

Hab überhaupt keine Mails bekommen, dass hier weitergepostet wurde  

Ahja, ein Luftdämpfer spricht doch feiner an, als ein Stahldämpfer. 
Der DHX Air ist auch total Super, jedoch würde ich sagen, es kommt am meisten auf das Bike an, du kannst dir ins BM von mir aus nen DHX 5.0 reinmachen und es wird sich nichts großartiges verändern. Das meiste liegt an der Geometrie, am Besten sprechen immer noch Eingelenker an.


@aemkei77: Inwiefern hast du den Dämpfer getunt, die Gabel weiß ich ja, da hast du den weißen Stöpsel entfernt, damit das Öl schneller fließen kann, also zurückfliessen kann. Aber beim Dämpfer bin ich ratlos.


War jemand von euch mit dem BM schon in Bikeparks, speziell in WB?


----------



## aemkei77 (14. Mai 2006)

@ wince

das mit dem dämpfer tunen ist schwierig zu erklären, da du dich nicht wirklich auskennst. 

vereinfacht habe ich ihn so verändert, dass er schneller ausfedern kann - er war nämlich viel zu langsam um wirklich feinfühlig zu arbeiten


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja, ein Luftdämpfer spricht doch feiner an, als ein Stahldämpfer.


Schmarrn.

Mag sein, dass ein sauteurer DHX Air besser anspricht als ein billiger DNM-Stahldämpfer, die kann man aber wohl auch nicht vergleichen...

Ansonsten sprechen Stahlfedern immer feiner an als Luftfedern (wenn auch der Unterschied micht mehr groß ist), da es im Gegensatz zu diesen so gut wie kein Losbrechmoment gibt. 
Weiters ist der Federverlauf in der Regel linearer, was das Ding berechenbarer macht bzw. ein definierteres Gefühl gibt.


----------



## Wince (15. Mai 2006)

Ahja, Danke. Der im Canyon Laden meinte, ja das fuer 300 Euro mehr des BM2 hat nen Luftdämpfer und der spricht besser an. 

@aemkei77: Hast du die Gabel einfach nur angeschliffen? Und was is das fürn Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (15. Mai 2006)

lack leicht angeschliffeen, entfettet, 2x grundierung, 5x weiss und 4x klarlack aus der baumarkt (duplicolor) spraydose


----------



## Wince (15. Mai 2006)

Also nur leicht. Hab letztens den Fehler gemacht, dass ich nen Rahmen blank gemacht hab. Also anrauen. Aber was fürn Lack war das denn, nicht jeder Lack verträgt sich ja oder is das dann mit der Grundierung egal. Oder wie teuer das bei dir war? 20 euro...


----------



## Wince (15. Mai 2006)

Ahja, mein Fehler war bei der Sherman dass ich immer viel zu viel Luft drinn hatte. So um die 200 psi. Jetzt klappts besser.


----------



## Wince (18. Mai 2006)

@Frorider:

Meld dich mal bitte bei mir  Oder hinterlass mir irgendne Nummer oder so...


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Mai 2006)

wieder mal ein paar action bilder:


----------



## Wince (22. Mai 2006)

Hab ich schon in der Canyon Gallerie gesehen.

Schön Schön. Wie alt bist du denn, also ganz jung siehst du net mehr aus, is net negativ gemeint 

Aber das 2. is doch ne geile Action


und schöne gabel und geiles cannondale, das is nen gracia ne


----------



## Wince (22. Mai 2006)

Meinte das von der Mauer, hier das 3.


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Mai 2006)

> also ganz jung siehst du net mehr aus


bin etwas mehr als doppelt so alt als du...


----------



## Wince (22. Mai 2006)

Korrekt^^ 

1. Das dus gleiche Bike hast
2. Das du noch in deinem Alter sowas machst, also is ja net soo alt, aber die meisten sind wesentlich jünger!


----------



## raceface286 (5. Juni 2006)

leute was würdet ihr noch für ein 2 jahre altes big mountain 2 ausgeben?
bike ist noch in gutem zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (6. Juni 2006)

700-1200

Kommt auf die Ausstattung an und halt auf den Zustand der Parts. Hast du Bilder? Aber wenn es zum Bsp. des 1 is, dass hat 2399â¬ Neu gekostet, dann find ich so um die 1000 angemessen. Handle einfach mal mit ihm...


----------



## Wince (10. Juni 2006)

Bei meinem Innenlager kann ich den Kurbelabzieher nicht benutzen, da das Gewinde bis zur anderen Seite durchgehend ist? Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Weil ich dir Kurbel abhaben muss! Höchstens mit einem Gegenstück?

Danke!


----------



## ultraschwer (10. Juni 2006)

Welche Kurbel hast du?


----------



## der_frorider (13. Juni 2006)

So, Hallöchen erstmal!!
War in der letzten Zeit ziemlich im Stress, hoffe dass ich jetzt mal wieder öfter hier bin.
Hi Wince, Nummer und so kriegste noch, ebenso wie ein paar Fotos von meinem ''neuen alten'' Big Mountain.
Mit der Kurbel: Das Gleiche hab ich auch. Ich fahr Truvativ Gigapipe und da ist das mit der Achse genauso. Entweder du musst eine Unterlegscheibe oder eine Schraube z.B. ne 8ter oder ne 10ner mit Sechskant unterlegen damit der Kurbelabzieher dagegen Druck ausüben kann.   

Du kommst aus Langenberg, richtig?


----------



## Augus1328 (28. Juni 2006)

So, da ich eh mal meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen musste hab ich gleich nen Gabel Service machen lassen. Öl wechseln lassen u. weißer Stopfen mit Feder gleich entfernen lassen... 
Danach mich erstmal gefragt was mit der Gabel passiert ist. Wie konnte ich nur solange mit dieser unsensiblen Sherman fahren, tstststs... Jetzt passt die G`schicht  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## cos75 (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Oli,

wo hast den das machen lassen ? Bei Canyon oder gibts in München was, wo man sich mit einem Canyon hintrauen kann ?

Gruß
Markus



			
				Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> So, da ich eh mal meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen musste hab ich gleich nen Gabel Service machen lassen. Öl wechseln lassen u. weißer Stopfen mit Feder gleich entfernen lassen...
> Danach mich erstmal gefragt was mit der Gabel passiert ist. Wie konnte ich nur solange mit dieser unsensiblen Sherman fahren, tstststs... Jetzt passt die G`schicht
> 
> Gruss
> Oli


----------



## thory (29. Juni 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> oder gibts in München was, wo man sich mit einem Canyon hintrauen kann ?



ich habe mein Canyon bislang noch nirgendwo hinbringen müssen, aber ich kenne in Holzkirchen und in Bad Tölz jeweils einen Laden, der von sich behauptet alle Marken zu reparieren. Wenn es Dich interessiert kann ich die mal durchgeben.

Gruss


----------



## Augus1328 (29. Juni 2006)

Servus Markus,

also ich kann Dir den WFZ in Pasing empfehlen. Schau mal auf deren Seite. www.wfz-muenchen.de (Werkstatt für Zweiradmechanik). Da bring ich schon seit Jahren meine Bikes hin für Sachen, die ich nicht selber machen kann oder will (z.B. LRS zentrieren lassen). Die haben keine Markenbrille auf.

Ich hab für Laufräder zentrieren u. Gabelservice 42 Euro bezahlt  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## cos75 (29. Juni 2006)

Servus Oli,

von dem WFZ hab ich schon gehört, den werde ich mir mal vormerken.  

Gruß
Markus



			
				Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Markus,
> 
> also ich kann Dir den WFZ in Pasing empfehlen. Schau mal auf deren Seite. www.wfz-muenchen.de (Werkstatt für Zweiradmechanik). Da bring ich schon seit Jahren meine Bikes hin für Sachen, die ich nicht selber machen kann oder will (z.B. LRS zentrieren lassen). Die haben keine Markenbrille auf.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (29. Juni 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für Laufräder zentrieren u. Gabelservice 42 Euro bezahlt



Geiler Preis!!


----------



## Wince (1. Juli 2006)

Meine Sherman ist jetzt eeeeend geil, aber nur weil ich die Zugstufe ganz raus habe und nicht mehr 210 psi fahre, stattdessen hab ich jetzt 130-150 psi drinne.

@frorider:
Endlich meldest du dich mal zurück  Ich habe eine Schraube reingelegt, wie du gesagt hast, darauf musste ich leider selber kommen. Habe sehr lange gegrübelt HEHE Erst habe ich es mit 2 Cent Stücken versucht die sind mir aber alle verbogen. Wie macht sich eigentlich deine DoppelBrücke im Canyon, weil ja keine dafür zugelassen sind 

Ich wollte mir demnächst mal ne 66 kaufen, also in einem Jahr oder so 

Schreib mir einfach mal ne PM, dann können wir ja Telefonnummern austauschen oder schreib mich in ICQ unter 263166954 an.

Würde mich total freuen. 

Der Droper


----------



## der_frorider (3. Juli 2006)

Hi.
Ich hatte früher ne Junior T mit 170 mm im BM. Wegen der Doppelbrücke konnte ich nicht so astrein lenken, außerdem hab ich mit dem Knie immer dagegen gehauen.
Ich hab jetzt die 06er 66 Limited drin mit 190mm und ich muss sagen das Ding ist der absolute Hammer. Ich glaub zur 66 muss man nicht mehr viel sagen.
Lenken und Lenkwinkel sind super. Die 06 ist drei cm kürzer als die 05er 66, daher sitzte auch nicht zu hoch.
Ich kann dir die Gabel vorbehaltlos empfehlen, vielleicht auch eine mit 170mm?


----------



## Wince (5. Juli 2006)

Hättest du vllt. Lust ma mit mir Biken zu gehen?
Auf Jeden Fall verkauf ich mein Canyon bald wieder. Irgendwie ist es nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.

Federt hinten nicht wirklich  

Für 450 verkauf ich den Rahmen, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Wince (5. Juli 2006)

Was ist das für ne Einbaulänge?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für ne Einbaulänge?!


Was? Der Dämpfer? Miss ihn halt ab..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_frorider (5. Juli 2006)

Können wir gern machen, aber im Mom zieh ich mit der Firme um


----------



## Wince (7. Juli 2006)

Okay.Würde mich sehr freuen.

Wie soll ich dass denn abmessen, wenn es nich mein Bike ist


----------



## Wince (29. Juli 2006)

Will hier niemand nen Canyon Rahmen mit Garantie nur sehr kurz gefahren kaufen. Es funktioniert einwandfrei. Mache eine Pause, deswegen verkaufe ich das Bike. Wuerde es fuer einen guten Preis abgeben. Mit Sherman Breakout und vllt. mavic ex 729

mfg der vinz


----------



## Quellekatalog (29. Juli 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Es funktioniert einwandfrei. Mache eine Pause, deswegen verkaufe ich das Bike.


Du machst eine Pause? Weswegen?
DESWEGEN verkaufst du den Rahmen? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass du irgendwo über die Funktion gelästert hast, mit dem Nebensatz, ihn deswegen zu verkaufen....


----------



## Augus1328 (29. Juli 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Will hier niemand nen Canyon Rahmen mit Garantie nur sehr kurz gefahren kaufen. Es funktioniert einwandfrei. Mache eine Pause, deswegen verkaufe ich das Bike. Wuerde es fuer einen guten Preis abgeben. Mit Sherman Breakout und vllt. mavic ex 729
> 
> mfg der vinz



Hey Wince, 

spam nicht die ganzen Beiträge zu.... Langsam reicht`s....  

Setz es bei ebay rein u. gut...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## fitze (30. Juli 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Wince,
> 
> spam nicht die ganzen Beiträge zu.... Langsam reicht`s....
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso! Ein Verkaufsthread reicht!


----------



## Felix0815 (1. August 2006)

mal ne dumme frage:
hab mir grad n gebrauchten Big Mountain Rahmen von *2004* gekauft:
Ist die Beule am Unterrohr vor dem Tretlager auf Antriebsseite so gewollt???
Welcher Sinn steckt dahinter?


----------



## unchained (2. August 2006)

oh  schaut ja böse aus!


----------



## aemkei77 (2. August 2006)

sonst ginge das nicht zu schweissen - ist also gewollt - Olli (AugusXXXX) ist damals auch ganz schön erschrocken


----------



## Augus1328 (2. August 2006)

Kann man wohl so sagen  

Aber bei genauem Betrachten sieht man, dass es garnicht anders geht  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (5. August 2006)

Schon Okay =)

Tut mir ja Leid  

Aber dass mit der Beule ist normal. 
Ich hab allerdings mal ne Frage, Fahrt ihr alle noch den Swinger 4-Way im BM?


----------



## aemkei77 (5. August 2006)

hab heute 2 weitere BM Fahrer getroffen, 3 BM in der Kohlerer seilbahn, ist auch noch nie vorgekommen


----------



## Wince (5. August 2006)

Und waren sie alle Cool drauf?

--->Zufälle Gibts


----------



## Felix0815 (6. August 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute 2 weitere BM Fahrer getroffen, 3 BM in der Kohlerer seilbahn, ist auch noch nie vorgekommen



meinst du die Seilbahn in Bozen nach Kohlern hoch oder wie das Nest heißt?

noch ne andere Frage:
maximale Federwegs-Einstellung beim BM von 2004 is doch Dämpfer oben an der Wippe ins äußerste Loch und die untere Dämpferaufnahme nach ganz oben oder?

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem DT Swiss 210L Dämpfer im BM gemacht?


----------



## aemkei77 (6. August 2006)

ja

nein, das loch, das näher am Sitzrohr ist

wieso?


----------



## Wince (6. August 2006)

Fahrt ihr alle noch den Swinger 4-Way im BM, weil meiner irgendwie nicht so federt wie ich das will =)


----------



## r32flo (11. August 2006)

Nochmal kurze Nachfrage zur Federwegseinstellung für maximalen Federweg:

Die unter Dämpferaufnahme: In das unterste Loch
Die obere Dämpferaufnahme: In das "dritte" Loch das am nächsten am Sitzrohr
                                       ist.

Richtig?


----------



## Wince (12. August 2006)

Also ich fahrs im 1. Loch von Oben. Und Unten glaub ich in der Mitte oder so...


----------



## aemkei77 (12. August 2006)

Oben: 
Loch beim Sitzrohr = maximaler Federweg
mittleres Loch = mittlerer Federweg
Loch an der Spitze der Wippe = minimaler Federweg

Unten:
Unterstes Loch: flacher Lenk und Sitzwinkel, tiefes Tretlager = DH Einstellung
mittelstellung
oberstes Loch: steiler Lenk und Sitzwinkel, hohes Tretlager = Trial Einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r32flo (12. August 2006)

Dankeschön aemkei77 !


----------



## franzf (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,
Der letzte Post ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich will trotzdem noch einen anhÃ¤ngen 

Ich bin im Moment dabei mir ein Bike auszusuchen, so bis MAX=1700,- â¬. Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon fÃ¼r das ESX6.0 (in Chocolate, Mjam) entschieden. Dann hab ich gesehen, dass im Outlet genau in meiner Preisklasse (und GrÃ¶Ãe: S) zwei Bikes liegen: Big Mountain SL / ~ 2. Gleich auf die Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten gemacht und diesen Thread gefunden.

Mich hÃ¤tte jetzt interessiert, was ihr dazu denkt. Die PIKE im ESX ist mit Sicherheit aktueller und was man so liest muss das Ansprechverhalten Extraklasse sein. Manitou hingegen ohne OP-Eingriff eher sch.... Ebenso der DÃ¤mpfer.
Da ich grundsÃ¤tzlich handwerklich geschickt bin sehe ich darin aber das kleinste Problem. (Auch wenn es nett wÃ¤re das Bike Out-of-the-Box optimal nutzen zu kÃ¶nnen)
Auch wurde des Ãfteren erwÃ¤hnt dass das BM ein Lackproblem hat. Bezog sich diese Aussage nur auf das '04er-Modell oder ist das '05er auch betroffen? Die Anodized-Rahmen (wer schmeiÃt seinen Rahmen schon freiwillig in ein SÃ¤urebad...) sind mit Sicherheit robuster als lackierte.

Was mich aber am ESX nerved ist die Avid5. Druckpunktverlust und massive EinbuÃen bei der Bremsleistung bei lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten sind nicht die Eigenschaften, die man sich fÃ¼r ein All Mountain/Freeride-Bike wÃ¼nscht. Da sind die Louise FR im BM schon deutlich besser! Und nachtrÃ¤glich Bremsen austauschen kommt bei diesem Preis leider nicht mehr in Frage. Ãnderungen an der Ausstattung sind ja bei Canyon auch nicht mÃ¶glich (eigentlich schade).

Die zusÃ¤tzlichen Teile sind ja eher Luxus, auch wenn es ziemlich cool kommt mit DT Swiss-Naben, Race Face-Kurbeln usw. Aber bei 62 KG KÃ¶rpergewicht ist eine unzerbrechbare Nabe (die gÃ¼nstige Shimano ist es glaub ich nicht) o.Ã. nicht das entscheidende Kaufkriterium.

Es wÃ¤re toll, wenn hier jemand seinen Senf abgeben kÃ¶nnte, ist fÃ¼r mich eine Entscheidung fÃ¼r die nachsten 5-10 Jahre. Und da will man ja keinen Schrott fahren (mÃ¼ssen) 

Besten Dank
Franz


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Was mich aber am ESX nerved ist die Avid5. Druckpunktverlust und massive Einbußen bei der Bremsleistung bei längeren Abfahrten sind nicht die Eigenschaften, die man sich für ein All Mountain/Freeride-Bike wünscht.


Bei Überlastung reagiert JEDE Bremse so.

An der Juicy eines Freundes hätte ich nicht feststellen könnte, dass die früher kollabiert als meine Louise FR...

Zumal das BM 180/160er Scheiben hat und das ESX 203/185...

Ich würde definitiv zum ESX greifen -- Gabel, Geometrie usw...


----------



## franzf (28. Mai 2007)

Danke für deine prompte Antwort,

Dann hoffe ich dass ich mit der Avid keine Probleme bekomme 
Hat mich schon abgeschreckt solche Schauermärchen zu lesen. Aber ich hab auch noch einen (aktuelleren) Thread hier im Forum zur Avid Juicy 5 gefunden, in dem als Ursache für den Totalausfall eine falsche Bremstechnik gefunden wurde (Dauerschleifen). Da auf dem ESX (wie du schon sagtest) die größeren Scheiben drauf sind, sollte die Gefahr schon minimiert sein.

Ein weiterer Punkt wäre noch gewesen, dass das BM bereits aufgebaut und somit sofort versandbereit ist. Das ESX ist kein Expressbike, was wohl für mich lange warten bedeutet. 

Naja, hilft wohl nix.

Besten Dank
Franz


----------



## GT Driver (28. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch zum ES/X greifen, alleine wegen der aktuelleren Parts. Wirst du mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß dran haben. Wenn du nicht solange warten willst, kannst du ja auch zum ES 6, welches noch in Größe L zu haben ist, greifen. Natürlich gibt es das ESX 8.0 und das ES 8.0 auch noch in verschiedenen Größen als Expressebike, nur sprengt das wohl deinen Geldrahmen.


----------



## franzf (28. Mai 2007)

GT Driver schrieb:


> Ich würde auch zum ES/X greifen, alleine wegen der aktuelleren Parts. Wirst du mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß dran haben. Wenn du nicht solange warten willst, kannst du ja auch zum ES 6, welches noch in Größe L zu haben ist, greifen. Natürlich gibt es das ESX 8.0 und das ES 8.0 auch noch in verschiedenen Größen als Expressebike, nur sprengt das wohl deinen Geldrahmen.


Bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm greif ich besser nicht zu Rahmengröße L, Expressbike hin oder her. Das einzige Expressbike der ES(X), welches in S erhältlich ist, wäre das ESX 8, was ungefähr 50% über meinen Möglichkeiten liegt.
Ich werd im Laufe der Woche dann ein ESX 6 bestellen, mein momentanes Hardtail bricht sich immer öfter Speichen (ich hätte nicht so viele Fotos von Bikes mit zuviel Federweg anschauen sollen, das verwirrt die Wahrnehmung der vorhandenen Möglichkeiten ), außerdem müsste ich echt mal Felgen erneuern, und die Bremssockel an der SID XC sind auch schon übel verbogen (jaja, in mir schlummert schon immer der Freerider ...); bei den Kosten denk ich mir lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für einen dann real existenten Enduro/Freeride/All-Mountain/Semi-Downhiller ^^

Grüße
Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (28. Mai 2007)

Wie Du gesagt hast, willst Du Dich eher in die Richtung Downhill bewegen, deswegen verstehe ich nicht wieso Du dir nicht eher das Torque zulegst. Denn ich kann da aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen, letztes Jahr stand ich auch vor der Entscheidung ESX oder BM, letztendlich habe ich mich dann glückerweise für das BM entschieden, denn mit dem ESX wäre ich wohl völlig daneben gelegen. Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dir das gleiche wiederfahren könnte und du es dann im Nachhinein bereust, denn mit dem Torque kannst du doch durchaus auch All-Mountain fahren. Besser würde ich dir aber das BM vorschlagen, vorallem entspricht es auch eher deinen Preisvorstellungen und du kannst, noch Sachen ändern. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/253354/ppuser/59628

Hier ein Foto meines BM, vllt. entspricht es Ja deinen Vorstellungen. Auf den weiteren Bildern siehst Du, dass Du damit auch durchaus Freeriden kannst und All-Mountain sowieso, dank der Federwegsverstellung.

Ich freue mich auf deine Antwort...=)


----------



## franzf (28. Mai 2007)

Hi Wince,

Ich bin insgesamt eher extreme ^^ Genau so gerne wie ich bergab mein Bike durch verblockte Trails jage mach ich es bergauf. Erst gestern noch auf Tour gewesen. Geiler Singletrail. Leider musste ich mich mit meinem Hardtail bei einigen Passagen (übles ausgewaschenes Wurzelgelände, größere Steinbrocken) geschlagen geben. Ebenso hetze ich mein Bike gerne auf Forststraßen Bergauf. Eigentlich bräuchte ich sowas in Richtung Spectral mit mehr Federweg ^^ Oder nen Scherpa, der mir immer das passende Bike hinterherträgt.
Insofern ist das Torque mit Sicherheit die verkehrte Entscheidung (17,xx kg).

Ich denke ich werde (trotz ähnlichem Gewicht und Federweg von ESX und BM) das ESX bestellen. Das BM SL ist ja leider zu dem 2005er Oldie auch noch ein "Testrad", und da bin ich nochmal vorsichtiger. Das BM 2 hat mir für Bergauf dann doch zu viel Federweg (der will ja bei Sprints auch kontrolliert werden).
Ich werde sowieso nochmal anrufen bei Canyon. Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht 100% sicher, mal schaun...

Grüße
Franz


----------



## franzf (29. Mai 2007)

Hrhr, nach dem Video mag ich das BM nimmer ^^


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Mai 2007)

?


----------



## loxa789 (29. Mai 2007)

nicht böse sein aber solche sachen bin ich früher mit einem hardtail mit semislicks gefahren und auch nicht mehr als diese stuntman auf die nase gefallen. 
dafür brauch man kein fully gute fahrtechnik würde schon reichen.
lg loxa

ps. überlege auch ein fr bzw dh bike zu kaufen derzeit fällt mir aber das kleingeld dazu.


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> ..... Leider musste ich mich mit meinem Hardtail bei einigen Passagen (übles ausgewaschenes Wurzelgelände, größere Steinbrocken) geschlagen geben. Ebenso hetze ich mein Bike gerne auf Forststraßen Bergauf. Eigentlich bräuchte ich sowas in Richtung Spectral mit mehr Federweg ^^ Oder nen Scherpa, der mir immer das passende Bike hinterherträgt.
> Insofern ist das Torque mit Sicherheit die verkehrte Entscheidung (17,xx kg).
> ....




Hm, also meine Erfahrung mit dem Torque ist: Du kommst prima bergauf und je wilder/ gröber der Weg desto eher lässt Du die XC Fahrer hinter Dir. 
Ich habe das Torque 2 im März 06 gekauft. Zu meinem Erstaunen musste ich mit dem Torque nicht aus de Sattel z.B. auf der Fahrt von Pregasina zum Passo Rochetta. Das habe ich mit diesem Rad: 

 nicht geschafft.
Das Gewicht des Torque so um die 15-16kg (je nach Reifen, ich fahre entweder BB oder eine High Roller/ Al Mighty Kombo) ist letztlich nicht das ausschlaggebende. Entscheidend ist die Sitzposition und das die Federung beim Treten  eine stabile Platform bietet, d.h. nicht schaukelt. Und das ist beim Torque gegeben. klar ist man mit einem Rad wie dem Epic etwas schneller unterwegs, wenn es um eine Forststraßen Auffahrt geht. 

Gruss


----------



## tom23" (29. Mai 2007)

Auch wer noch übt, darf doch wohl ein Fully fahren, das macht einfach mehr Spaß.
Fullies, auch das BM, sind doch keine Abfahrtsmaschinen, ich fahr auch ein ES und bin sehr glücklich mit den Reserven des Fahrwerkes.
Wenn du das mit einem Rennrad fahren kannst, kriegste Applaus von mir.

P.S. Jetzt kam mir Thory dazwischen, dies galt loxa und franzf


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Danke für deine prompte Antwort,
> 
> Dann hoffe ich dass ich mit der Avid keine Probleme bekomme
> Hat mich schon abgeschreckt solche Schauermärchen zu lesen. Aber ich hab auch noch einen (aktuelleren) Thread hier im Forum zur Avid Juicy 5 gefunden, in dem als Ursache für den Totalausfall eine falsche Bremstechnik gefunden wurde (Dauerschleifen). Da auf dem ESX (wie du schon sagtest) die größeren Scheiben drauf sind, sollte die Gefahr schon minimiert sein.
> ...



Noch eine Bemerkung zur Bremse: nach 15 Monaten Avid Juicy 7 mit 203/203 Scheiben musste ich leider zu dem Schluß kommen, daß diese Bremse in punkto Standfestigkeit schlecht ist. Nach meiner Erfahrung entspricht diese einer Louise 2005 mit 180/160er Scheiben. Das Problem der Avid Juicy ist, daß die Bremsflüssigkeit am Bremssattel den Siedepunkt erreicht. So wie man z.B. zum kurzzeitigen Abkühlen die Bremse öffnet, sinkt der Druck und mit diesem die Siedetemperatur, d.h. es bilden sich Blasen im System und wenn man dann wieder zugreift zieht man den Hebel bis zum Lenker durch. Ohne zu Bremsen. Durch Pumpbewegungen kann man den Druckpunkt wieder aufbauen.
Evtl ist die Bremsflüssigkeit DOT5.1. hier eine Abhilfe, da diese einen höheren Siedpunkt besitzt als die (zumindest 2006) serienmässige DOT4.

Gruss


----------



## franzf (29. Mai 2007)

tom23";3741390 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wer noch übt, darf doch wohl ein Fully fahren, das macht einfach mehr Spaß.
> Fullies, auch das BM, sind doch keine Abfahrtsmaschinen, ich fahr auch ein ES und bin sehr glücklich mit den Reserven des Fahrwerkes.
> Wenn du das mit einem Rennrad fahren kannst, kriegste Applaus von mir.
> 
> P.S. Jetzt kam mir Thory dazwischen, dies galt loxa und franzf


Sorry, wollte niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Sicher darf man Spaß haben am Biken, auch als Anfänger. Aber dann verkneif ichs mir und stelle kein Video ins Netz von meinen besten Ausrutschern (auch wenn gerade das der Sinn hinter YouTube &co zu sein scheint). Das Video war ja nicht mal schlecht editiert, Musik & Co waren auch gut gewählt. Das kam etwas "ironisch" bei mir an, drum auch mein zugegebenermaßen doofer Kommentar.

Dass ich mit einem 17 kg Bike jetzt besser dran bin als mit einem <=14 (zumindest bergauf) bezweifel ich noch immer. Lust auf das Torque hätte ich in jedem Fall (Vor allem weils die günstigste Version in diesem Hammer-rot gibt). Aber für das was ich hier so fahre(n kann) ist es Oversized.

@thory:
Machst du diese berüchtigten Dauerschleiforgien? Oder bist der vorbildliche "Ruckelbremser"? Denn dein Bericht deckt sich eigentlich mit dem, was ich sonst schon im Internet an Kommentaren gefunden hab.
Also dann doch lieber das BM SL Ladentestrad?
Mannmannmann, muss das so schwer sein 

Jetzt wäre ja erst mal eine Schlechtwetterperiode, da wäre Warten auf das Bike nicht so wild...

Danke nochmal an Alle, ihr habt es mir nicht leichter gemacht


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @thory:
> Machst du diese berüchtigten Dauerschleiforgien? Oder bist der vorbildliche "Ruckelbremser"? ...



Je nach Strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (29. Mai 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Sicher darf man Spaß haben am Biken, auch als Anfänger. Aber dann verkneif ichs mir und stelle kein Video ins Netz von meinen besten Ausrutschern ...



soll ich dir mal nen geilen link schicken, wo ein Torque so richtig hergenommen wird? Die Communitiy darf raten, was ich meine, hähä. Also da darfst du gerne Deinen Senf ablassen


----------



## franzf (29. Mai 2007)

tom23";3741785 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dir mal nen geilen link schicken, wo ein Torque so richtig hergenommen wird?


Schicken, posten, alles recht, immer her damit 
Hauptsache hardcore


----------



## GerhardO (29. Mai 2007)

Kann mir schon denken, was der gute tom23 da meint...!   

@franzf: Bist schon 18? Denn sonst könnte es sein, dass Du von dem Video blind wirst...!


----------



## franzf (29. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @franzf: Bist schon 18? Denn sonst könnte es sein, dass Du von dem Video blind wirst...!


Erinner mich bloß net dran, schon viel zu lange... 7 Jahre oder so...


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ....das Licht wird heller
> ...!



wann gibts denn die erste Ausfahrt?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## GerhardO (29. Mai 2007)

Salbei Thomas!

Im Moment klemmt irgendwo der Dimmer... 
Wenn ich Glück habe (und Glück brauchst Du bei Canyon definitiv!) ab kommenden Wochenende...

Wirsing!
Gerhard


----------



## tom23" (29. Mai 2007)

falls du es noch nicht kennst, bitteschön. Also immer fleissig üben, wenn du mal so richtig rocken willst!


----------



## franzf (29. Mai 2007)

tom23";3741989 schrieb:
			
		

> falls du es noch nicht kennst, bitteschön. Also immer fleissig üben, wenn du mal so richtig rocken willst!


 
OMG, das ist mir dann doch zu krass, das Erste, neee, ein Torque brauch ich net. Wirkt ja irgendwie total simpel, die Strecke, liegt wahrscheinlich am Bike, des schluckt einfach alles weg. Und die Kamera hängt auch schief, an seinen Ohrläppchen sieht man, dass die Strecke in Wirklichkeit viiiel steiler ist.
Ich glaub da hol ich mir doch lieber ein XC... ^^

P.S.: Danke für die Warnung mit Ü18, meinem kleinen Bruder zeig ich das besser nicht...


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im Moment klemmt irgendwo der Dimmer...
> Wenn ich Glück habe (und Glück brauchst Du bei Canyon definitiv!) ab kommenden Wochenende...
> ...



na da bin ich mal gespannt, vielleicht kommt dann auch meines!

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (1. Juni 2007)

was wurde denn im test der big mountains bemängelt?
hätte nämlich interesse am outlet bm sl.


----------



## V!oLent (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung welches Fully ich mir kaufen soll.
In der engeren Auswahl sind das BM2 und BM SL. 
Die angesprochenen Probleme wie die Gabel kann man ja mit Hilfe der weißen Schraube oder was es war, lösen. Doch wie ist das mit dem Lack? Ist der wirklich so schlecht???
VIelleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 
Ich würde gerne Abfahrten im Gelände machen, aber das Fahrrad soll mich auch auf Touren und Bergauffahrten begleiten können.

Danke


----------



## Wince (4. Juni 2007)

Die sollen mal alle nicht so rumheulen, ein Fahrrad ist halt ein Nutzgegenstand und da passiert es schonmal dass etwas verkratzt. Also mein Rahmen ist überhaupt nicht verkratzt, die Leitungen sind abgeklebt, halt nur der Steinschlag ein bisschen. Und zur Gabel, Zugstufe raus, 110 psi (63 kg), ein bisschen Brunoxx und schon haste ne wunderbare Gabel =)

Verkaufe mein Canyon allerdings, weil ich mit ihm an meine Grenzen stoße, deswegen suche ich ein reinrassiges Downhillbike =)

LG Vincent


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2007)

Ich dachte du fährst Freeride?


----------



## V!oLent (5. Juni 2007)

Hi, 



> Und zur Gabel, Zugstufe raus, 110 psi (63 kg), ein bisschen Brunoxx und schon haste ne wunderbare Gabel =)


was ist Brunoxx????
Und hast du Bilder von deinem Bike?
Wieviel willst du noch haben dafür???

Danke

Robert


----------



## franzf (5. Juni 2007)

V!oLent schrieb:


> was ist Brunoxx????


Das ist die Pornoseite von Bruno (dem Bär)  

Spaß bei Seite:
Brunox Homepage speziell die Fahrradpflege-Serie.
-> Gabel-Deo

Grüße
Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!oLent (5. Juni 2007)

lol, und wo soll man das Spray draufsprühen?

Robert


----------



## franzf (5. Juni 2007)

V!oLent schrieb:


> lol, und wo soll man das Spray draufsprühen?
> 
> Robert


Na auf die Gabel...
Dachte das steht im PDF...

Macht die Gummis schön geschmeidig, hält Schräuchecn in Schuss, usw...
Alles was die Mechanik der Gabel braucht um länger zu halten und vor allem sensibel anzusprechen, kostet 6,90, ist also recht gut verschmerzbar, kann nur sagen dass die Gabel echt ziemlich fein anspricht.

Hoffe jetzt herrscht Klarheit.


----------



## V!oLent (5. Juni 2007)

Habe noch eine Frage zu der Sherman Federgabel, hat sie so etwas wie eine Lockoutfunktion oder kann man sie senken oder so????
Wäre für Touren ganz nützlich.

Robert


----------



## toncoc (5. Juni 2007)

kann von 150 auf 110mm federweg abgesenkt werden, sonst nix außer spv


----------



## V!oLent (5. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem SL im Gelände und auf Touren???
Robert


----------



## Wince (5. Juni 2007)

Schreib mich mal in ICQ an 263166954, dann ist das wohl besser zu erklären.

Auf jeden Fall, hat es in beiden Bereichen seine Stärken, dh. es ist in keinem Bereich besonders spitze, abba als Kompromiss ist es eine sehr sehr gute Lösung...=) 

Hast du nur an einem SL Interesse?


----------



## toncoc (6. Juni 2007)

bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit, fahre auch schnelle und härtere downhills.
allerdings vermeide ich drops über 2m - dafür scheint mir der lrs nicht so geeignet.
touren ist damit schon grenzwertig, allerdings toure ich regulär immer mit einem hardtail, daher ist es für mich grenzwertig.
die sitzposition im uphill mit abgesenkter gabel ist geradeso noch machbar, das man gut raufkommt. der grip in kniffeligen uphills ist sehr gut, da geht das teil deutlich besser als ein hardtail.
die spv abstimmung dauert ein wenig, aber funktioniert dann ganz gut.
der hinterbau ist bei meinen nahezu 100kg fast wippfrei im sitzen.
selbst im wiegetritt mit abgesenkter gabel ist mit der richtigen technik fast wippfreiheit zu erreichen.

fazit für mich:
wenn die tour nicht gespickt ist mit downhills (einer reicht ) fahre ich mit dem hardtail.

dafür ist das teil bisher, auch das bm2 meines kumpels, eigentlich ein sorglos fully.
funktioniert einwandfrei, keine spielerei, für mich der ideale hardcore tourer.
wenn du allerdings mehr akzente im downhill setzen willst, sollte es schon das bm2 sein, nicht das sl.


p.s.

solltest du dir ein outlet zulegen wollen, dann frag mal nach, was noch da ist.
soweit ich weiß, ist noch max ein testrad in L da - der rest dürfte schon weg sein.


----------



## Wince (7. Juni 2007)

Ein Testbike wäre das letzte was ich mir kaufen würde, guck doch mal, das Bike wird ausgeliehen und dann geht man damit auch nicht gerade so um, als ob es sein Eigen wäre...

Abba ansonsten kann ich der Meinung von "tocnoc" nur zustimmen, denn bisher hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme...=)

Ride ON


----------



## ultraschwer (12. Juni 2007)

fahre mit meinem sl alpentouren bis 2500 hm, und bikepark, feierabendrunden mit hardtailkumpels.

alles kein problem. der lack ist ok. das bike macht spaß, kostet nicht die welt.

freßt nicht soviel, macht leichter. da ist das radgewicht sekundär.
sitzposition geometrie wippfreiheit lassen auch lange uphills zu.

downhills sind der große spaß.

hab das rad jetzt über 2 jahre uund nie bereut...

ultraschwer (bin ich eigentlich nichtmehr...)


----------



## Wince (12. Juni 2007)

Guckt, er sagt's  

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen !




LG Vincent


Biete übrigens mein Canyon BM 1 an, das jez 1 1/2 Jahre gefahren ist, davon aber 8 Monate im Keller stand. Von Daher ist eine Top-Qualität gewährleistet.
Meldet euch einfach bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzf (2. Juli 2007)

Im Anhang ein kleines Bild meiner Federn. Da Optitune für Outlet-Bikes beim Bestellen nicht verfügbar ist, hab ich mir einfach ne Feder mitschicken lassen. Die Rechte ist diejenige welche, links war in der Gabel verbaut. Rechts ist blau markiert, links hat keine Markierungen.

Ich hab die mitgeschickte Feder eingebaut und konnte auf den ersten Test keinen Unterschied feststellen. Heißt das, dass beide Federn identisch sind?
Ich wiege ca. 63 kg nackt (mit Equipment entsprechend mehr), brauch deshalb die Feder mit 59-68 kg.

Grund:
Bin gestern nochmal die Laliderer Tour mit meinem neuen Bike gefahren. Auf kleine Kiesel soll die Gabel dank SPV ja nicht gerade sensibel reagieren. Nur wird das Verhalten nicht wirklich besser auf grobem Geläuf. Ich muss mich bei mittleren Brocken (Durchmesser 10-15 cm) brutal an den Lenker klammer, sonst wirft mich das Bike ab ^^. Muss dafür eben die Bremse loslassen, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist. Umbau erfolgte erst heute.

Ich habe fast keinen Sag (ca. 1 cm auf 170mm Federweg...) drum nahm ich an die Feder wäre falsch. Leider ist es mit der Anderen eben auch nicht besser.
Ein Kumpel mit 77 kg setzt sich aufs Bike und er hat die korrekten 4-5cm Sag->Die "M"-Feder.
Ist die Farbcodierung immer noch die gleiche wie 2004? Dann wär ja Blau korrekt...

Im INet konnte ich leider keine Federn mehr finden.

Ansonsten:
Ich bin überrascht, wie gut man mit dem Bike trotz knapp 16 kg bergauf kommt. Selbst steile Anstiege waren fahrbar, ohne abgesenkter Gabel (hat nimmer wollen, geht aber seit dem Federumbau wieder).
Einzige Mankos: Die zu harte Gabel und die mittelgrobe-Schotter-Performance->die Reifen rurtschen nur so durch die Gegend...


Grüße
Franz


----------



## franzf (2. Juli 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Rechts ist blau markiert, links hat keine Markierungen.


ARGH! doofe Farbenblindheit. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass die linke Feder grün markiert ist (ich hab das nicht gesehen )
Damit ist wohl wiederlegt, dass die Farbmarkierungen die Selben sind wie 2004, denn da gab es kein grün...

Und was jetzt?


----------



## pavlos (18. Juli 2007)

...so viel zum Thema Big Mountain und Bikeparktauglichkeit:






Nach zwei Tagen im Geisskopf brach die Hinterbau, Reklamation dauert schon fast zwei Monate. 100%Canyon. 0% Wartezeit...


----------



## franzf (18. Juli 2007)

pavlos schrieb:


> ...so viel zum Thema Big Mountain und Bikeparktauglichkeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das schaut aber ganz schön böse aus... Dein Hinterbau wurde sicher schon vorher ganz schön ordentlich "vergewaltigt"...
Aber dass der dann gleich bricht, hmm. Das Loch im Riss schaut komisch her.

BTW: Mein Problem mit den Federn hat sich gelöst. Hab Centurion (laut answerproducts.com) angemailt, die sagten blau ist M, grün S (die "farblose" hat sich ja als grün entpuppt )
Ich hab dann einfach den SPV-Druck weiter reduziert, bis mir das Ansprechverhalten zugesagt hat. Jetzt bin ich rundum zufrieden 


Grüße
Franz


----------



## Wince (20. Juli 2007)

Boooooah was machst du denn mit deinem Canyon... 

Hast Du übelst hingelegt oder falsch gelandet, weil ich mein, mein Canyon hat (bis jetzt) keinen Riß trotz 4m Drops usw...

Vinz


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2007)

Wince schrieb:


> Hast Du übelst hingelegt oder falsch gelandet


Es könnte auch einfach ein Material- oder Fertigungsfehler sein --> zumindest deutet das Loch in der Schweißnaht in diese Richtung...


----------



## deimudder (20. Juli 2007)

Würd ich auch behaupten. Sieht schwer nach Produktionsfehler aus. Mein BM 2 hat 2 Jahre Bikepark und FR durchgehalten. Ist aber jetzt durch was Entsprechenderes ersetzt worden. Zur Sherman kann ich nur sagen... Leicht, einfach aufgebaut, beschi§§enes Ansprechverhalten dank SPV und Haltbarkeit ist auch nitt so doll. Hatte das SPV getuned und dann funktionierte sie annehmbar.


----------



## toncoc (13. Oktober 2007)

bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit meinem sl, aber mittlerweile knarzt es speziell im wiegetritt ganz schön heftig.
bevor ich nun im winter den kompletten rahmen nach der ursache zerlege - kennt jemand die ursache?
habe eigentlich die ganzen lagerbuchsen des hinterbaus (trocken?) im verdacht.

die frage ist auch direkt an canyon support hier im forum gerichtet.

edit:
gleich die offizielle support frage hinterher:
hat das bm sl 2005er modell die "freigabe" für den einbau einer rohloff mit speedbone?
oder verliere ich dann die garantie des rahmens?


----------



## ultraschwer (15. Oktober 2007)

zieh mal deine ss richtig an.

die 240s mags gar nicht wenn der ss zu locker angezogen ist.

deine schwinge ist aber auch recht zerschossen...
andererseits ist die schwinge nicht gerade eine rieseninvestition
dass die sich da so anstellen.

hab vor kurzen neuen rahmen bekommen da meine schweißnaht sattelrohr-oberrohr gerissen war. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (15. Oktober 2007)

zur Rohloff kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen.

zum knarzen, check mal Deine Race Face Atlas Kurbel + Innenlager. Mir u. einigen anderen ging`s ähnlich mit Race Face, Innenlager sind echt schrott. Never ever Race Face.


----------



## ultraschwer (16. Oktober 2007)

die ratz fatz liegt bei mir auch schon ewig in der tonne.

ausländisches zeugs amerikanisches (kanada ich weiß)


----------



## toncoc (16. Oktober 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> zur Rohloff kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen.
> 
> zum knarzen, check mal Deine Race Face Atlas Kurbel + Innenlager. Mir u. einigen anderen ging`s ähnlich mit Race Face, Innenlager sind echt schrott. Never ever Race Face.




es kommt auch subjektiv aus der ecke - hatte das tretlager oder das schwingenlager im verdacht.
werde mich nächste woche mal drangeben.
danke


----------



## toncoc (21. Oktober 2007)

habe die atlas mal ausgebaut, und neu gefettet wieder eingebaut.
die achse der kurbeln war trocken in den lagerschalen gelaufen - vielleicht war es das.
jedenfalls habe ich alle wellen-, schraub- und stoßverbindungen gefettet, nun ist ruhe.


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Oktober 2007)

mal sehen wie lang`s hält  

Good luck
Oli


----------



## toncoc (22. Oktober 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> mal sehen wie lang`s hält
> 
> Good luck
> Oli



nen versuch ist es wert; wenn man alle 1tkm mal fetten muss, wäre das auch okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (25. Oktober 2007)

ich hab heute mal mein BM gewogen in L(19.5), 17.8kg! 
bin ich froh das ich ums gewicht nichts geb, das ist doch mehr als erwartet, aber es hält auch.


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Oktober 2007)

eher leicht, was hast du für reifen oben?


----------



## zak0r (25. Oktober 2007)

minion fr, allerdings habe ich n flite drupp und nicht dieses sofa welches von werk kam.
abgesehen vom flite ist nix an dem rad leichter gemacht, eher andersrum. werde jetzt im winter wohl auf wetscream wechseln, dann wirds sicher 18.5, und alles nur außen am rad mehrgewicht, aber muss für grip sein.


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Oktober 2007)

dachte ich mir, mit den Minion dh ist man trotz leichtem Sattel über 18 auch in S


----------



## toncoc (28. Oktober 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> mal sehen wie lang`s hält
> 
> Good luck
> Oli



nich lange, keine 100km
also habe ich das innenlager gegen ein knarzfreies lx getauscht 
beim probefahren hat es schon genarzt!
kann es nicht doch das schwingenlager sein?

frage auch an m.staab oder andere canyon ma.


----------



## ski-grexi (22. November 2007)

Ja,so um die 18,5 kg bringt meines mit notwendigen Detailänderungen auch auf die Waage,wie jedes andere Radl auch mit entsprechendem Equipment.
Allein mein Vorderreifen,ein 2.8 Michelin mit dem ich meine Hochgebirgstouren hier in Österreich fahre,wiegt runde 1,8 kg und ist wirklich jedes Gramm wert-das muß man den Franzaken lassen!Puncto Grip mit wenig Druck-ein Genuß-kommt halt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an!
Sch...egal-ich hab Superspaß damit!
Bussi


----------



## ski-grexi (22. November 2007)

...hab eine schöne Domain in 180mm drinnen und einen Vivid- fahr heute immer noch gern mit dem Radl- dank der guten Komponenten.
Klar- fürn reinen Bikeparkeinsatz gibts anderes, aber für meine technischeren Fahrereien bei mir zuhause taugts allemal.
Auch droppen- geht nach wie vor einwandfrei.
Muß aber fairerweise anfügen daß das schon der 2te Rahmen ist- der erste ist gerissen und wurde mir anstandslos ersetzt.
Ich liebs immer wieder das Radl zu wechseln und zu vergleichen und bissl anders abzustimmen...


----------

